#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Migraine

## grbree

Does anyone know any type of spell that can get rid of migraines?

----------


## grbree

Thank you Esoterica I can't tell you how much I appreciate this, I hope it works for sinus migraines.

----------

